# Hackedmons / Illegal pokemon / Break or Make a Pokemon



## Axl Low (Jan 6, 2014)

Sup
So will all this craziness with the pokemon and Nintendo's impregnable defense systems

have you made or encountered an hacked or illegal mons? 
if not would you?

What would change about certain pokemon? Abilities? moves? Both? 

I've been screwing around lately and coming up with wacky hacked mons

things like oh
Huge Power Slaking
Speed Boost Regigagas
Electro Ball Speed Boost Jolteon
Sap Sipper Swampert [FUCKEN GENIUS ]
Iron Fist Breloom with Drain / Ice / Fire / ThunderPunch 
Wonder Guard Electretross with a balloon
Magic Bounce Skarmory
Coil Steelix


and last but not least
Final Gambit Blissey


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 6, 2014)

I am glad I haven't encountered any of those.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 6, 2014)

just ran into an infiltrator terrakion 
good lord D:


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jan 7, 2014)

Don't forget the classics 
Focus sash No guard Sheer cold Deoxys-S
Imposter Eviolite Chansey
Contrary Draco Meteor Kyurem-W
And of course, good ol' Prankster Giratina


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 8, 2014)

Totally not a cat said:


> Don't forget the classics
> Focus sash No guard Sheer cold Deoxys-S
> Imposter Eviolite Chansey
> Contrary Draco Meteor Kyurem-W
> And of course, good ol' Prankster Giratina



i saw a sheer cold no guard machamp
Prankster Darkrai 
DARK VOID D;

prankster destiny bond spore smeargle 

contrary victini
V CREATE


----------



## Bioness (Jan 23, 2014)

There is actually a mode for this on Pokemon Showdown. Although I thought this thread might be about legal hacked Pokemon.


----------



## Big Mom (Mar 12, 2014)

Flash Fire Steel/Bug Pokemon


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 12, 2014)

Wow. Those really got through!?

Oh, nvm. I feel relieved...


----------



## Axl Low (Mar 16, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Wow. Those really got through!?
> 
> Oh, nvm. I feel relieved...



actually there is a site if you make a hackedmon on it you can still transfer it over thru pokebank

i say this because i just fought a mega gengar with aurashpere / shadowball / psyshock / blue flare

holy shit
it swept my fucking team


----------

